# Engineering Enterprise



## M18NTT (Dec 30, 2011)

My mate has just designed a landmine that looks like a prayer mat..... Apparently business is booming and prophets are going through the roof.

:lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------

